# Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse



## Nobsen (2. Juni 2009)

*Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Hi @ all.
Die Kollegen von Computerbase haben das heut gebracht.
Wie ich finde ein sehr gutes und ansprechendes Gehäuse.
Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Hier zum nachlesen.

Was meint ihr dazu??


Greets

Nobsen


----------



## battle_fee (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

sieht nice aus 
perfekt für eine Wakü ftw


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Die Scheibe sollte nicht bis ganz nach unten gehen, sonst sieht das doch sehr edel aus ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Ich finde es gut warum denn auch nicht...
Das Gehäuse sieht gut aus und ich da Corsair eine sehr bekannte und gute Marke ist, glaube ich, dass sie auch mit ihren Gehäusen auf positive Resonanz bei Gamern treffen werden.
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt...

greetz


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

weis man schon wann das rauskommt? immerhin ist es aus alu vorne was natürlich wieder lian li als Konkurrenz reinhaut.. 
ich hoff es kommt vor August


----------



## Nobsen (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> weis man schon wann das rauskommt? immerhin ist es aus alu vorne was natürlich wieder lian li als Konkurrenz reinhaut..
> ich hoff es kommt vor August


Steht im Artikel, Anfang Juli.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Ganz schick  nur den preis find ich etwas zu Hoch, die die UVP liegt doch eh meist höher als der Straßenpreis.


----------



## The Ian (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

300eus fürn gehäuse ist dann doch n bissel viel find ich ansonnsten schon schick nur n bisell zu eckig


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*



Nobsen schrieb:


> Steht im Artikel, Anfang Juli.



oh des steht ja bei den Kosten =D Deswegen werd ichs übersehen haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Sieht jetzt nicht schlecht aus, aber in dem Fall würde ich eher zu Lian-Li greifen.


----------



## Biosman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Ich finds geil!

btw: Kann es sein das Lian-Li da ihre finger im spiel hat? Schaut bischen nach ihrem style aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*



Biosman schrieb:


> Ich finds geil!
> 
> btw: Kann es sein das Lian-Li da ihre finger im spiel hat? Schaut bischen nach ihrem style aus.


Wieso sollte Lian-Li die Konkurenz unterstützen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Sieht top aus. Und gerade, dass das Window bis zum Boden geht finde ich außerordentlich gut. Schlicht, edel und geräumig. So wie es sein sollte. Bei der Leistung könnte der Preis auch gerechtfertigt sein. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*



Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Lian-Li die Konkurenz unterstützen?


Wenn die Konkurrenz das Gehäuse zum normalen LianLi Preis einkauft und dank noch bekannterem Namen für 50%(was bei 300$ UVP sogar recht gut hin kommt) mehr weiter verkauft hat keiner von beiden den Schaden .

Selbst fertigen wird Corsair das Ding sicher nicht. Ausser beim Speicher macht man das bei keinem der Produkte.

@Topic:
Gab es ein ganz ähnliches/das Gehäuse nicht einmal als Prototyp bei PCGH zu sehen?!
Schaut auf jeden Fall ganz nett aus, wobei man vor lauter Platz aber etwas vergessen zu haben scheint diesen auch zu nutzen. Was ist z.B. mit dem riesigen Raum hinter dem NT?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Naja, sieht ja nischt shlecht aus.
FInde das fenster könnte beser geformt sein, aber dat muss ja noch net serienreif sein.
Hoffentlich testet PCGH das dann


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Das Fenster sollte nicht so weit nach unten ragen, dann kann man da unten alle Kabel usw reinstopfen ^^


----------



## 2flashgordon (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Finds viel zu teuer, für den Preis sollte es schon komplett aus Alu sein, ansonsten ist es viel zu schwer.


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Die Farbe ist richtig gut, das Design aber etwas zu schlicht und unauffällig


----------



## Eddy83 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

find iss a bissl schlicht und einfach gehalten, für die Preisklasse könnt man ruhig etwas mehr vom Style erwarten.. aber die Farbe, innen wie außen, iss top...


----------



## mycel-x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Mir gefällts sehr gut . Schön viele Kabelgänge/Schlauchdurchführungen.Das mit der BackplateKlappe ist auch ne schöne Idee.Entweder "diesen" Tower, den Antec 1200er oder den Raven II. Mal sehen...


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Das Gehäuse ist echt geil! Auch die feinheiten, mit der HDD Klappe und den Kühler Montage Zugang, spricht dafür, das da mal jemand Nachgedacht hat! Leider ist der Preis mal wieder unter aller Kanone, aber warten wirs mal ab, beim Release ist immer alles Teuer!


----------



## stuka7 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

naja wird wohl am ende bei 300 dollar und dann noch der runtersetzug des straßenpreises bei vllt 230 euro liegen
Preis ist denke ich trotzdem zu hoch denn da müsste es gegen Gehäuse von Silverstone oder LIan Li oder dem Acts von coolermaster und ich weiß net ob dieses Niveau erreicht werden kann aber wer weiß das Design finde ich auf jedenfall schon sehr ansprechend


----------



## FoXXie (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Echt Schick,hat was von Lian Li. Wer weiß wie die Qualität ist.
Aufjedenfall super.


----------



## Tremendous (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Bin überrascht 
Sehr schönes Gehäuse, das wäre einen Kauf wert!


----------



## schmimo62 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Das wird meins werden. Schönes, schlichtes Design.
Und was für mich am wichtigsten ist: gebaut für eine perfekte Kabelführung.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Auf jedenfall schreit das Gehäuse nach einer WaKü alles andere wäre nicht zweckmäßig für das Case! 
Doch kein Hersteller der Welt wird mich von meinem Lian Li P80 Armorsuit weg bringen


----------



## max00 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Sieht super aus - leider etwas zu teuer *cry* - vllt gibts ja mal ein Gewinnspiel...


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

wollte es fast gegen mein Antec1200 tauschen sobald rauskommt.. sieht sehr gut aus.. aber 300 egal ob jetzt Euro oder Dollar, und egal ob da noch ein 100er runter geht.. selbst für 200 zu teuer gerade wegen schlicht und unauffällig, aber geausowas will ich z.B


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Schoenes Gehaeuse, nur stoert mich das Fenster. Ich mag sowas nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

es wird soweit mir bekannt ist alternativ auch seitenwände ohne window geben


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Die muss dann wohl aber extra erwerben?


----------



## Classisi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Naja wie soll das aussehen? Wie jedes andere eben. Schwarz und ne Scheibe in der Seite. Mittlerweile sehen die Highendgehäuse ja alle so aus. Was wirklich neues auf dem Markt gab es schon lange nicht mehr. (Ausser bei Antec das Sceleton und das Thermaltake Level 10) Die Unterschiede, die die Hersteller einbauen sind mittlerweile doch nur noch Plastikverzierungen auf dem Deckel oder andere Tragegriffe und sonst sind die fast gleich. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

genau deshalb hab ich seitenfenster noch nie gemocht, zu standart mässig


----------



## hexe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Ich verstehs nicht, ein Startpreis von fast 300$ und wieder kein Mobo-Tray, den man entfernen kann.

Optisch haut mich das Gehäuse jetzt nicht aus den Socken, wie immer stilsicheres Schwarz, die wissen eben auch, dass man so fast nichts falsch machen kann. Die cleane Optik gibts bei Lancool und Lian Li auch, die Features gehen dafür allerdings ok.

Kaufen würd ichs mir für den Preis nicht.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

geiles gehäuse


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Naja, nicht übel
Wenn ich aber sehe was ich an meinem STORM SNIPER habe; und was das gekostet hat
dann ist für mich klar... das Obsidian ist zu teuer und zu wenig "boah"


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

Sehr geiles Case, leider habe ich mir grade ein LianLi TYR-X500 gekauft!!! Aber Mein TYR is auch sehr geil!


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

geiles gehäuse


----------



## KennyKiller (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

bei dem Preis :O ich würde für meine Gehäuse immer nur MAXIMAL 150Euro ausgeben, also für son Blechkasten 300Euro, da bekomm ich ja schon nen i7 omg


----------



## Cohiba (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

schönes gehäuse, allerdings zu teuer..werds mir nicht holen


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair bringt eigenes Gehäuse*

besonders schön find ich das hier :


klick mich
 ( also die Kabeldurchführungen hinten  )


----------

